# Titty fucking (from a realistic perspective)



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Does titty fucking turn you on? Is it legitimate or not? 

I've done it one time! I was waaaaay too immature to actually appreciate it, which is a shame because the rack was awardwinning! But I think it's pretty hot! I can't imagine a chick who'd like it.. But some of em do.. so do you like it, do you hate it? Is it disgusting, appealing? What?


Seems a little taboo, but I think it's kind of hot.. 


So, your take?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 25, 2012)

Not taboo at all IMO.. I thought titty fucking was well known and deserving of a high five. Unlike midget porn, which is most likely taboo. 

I've been titty fucked by not so big titties lol. It was just a damn shame for her. But it felt good, and I'd do it again. Especially if I found a busty girl to do it. 

From a technical point. Titty fucking is wrong. That's not how you're supposed to use them haha. They're for feeding purposes. 

From a realistic approach, hell yeah *high five*


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Titty fucking is pretty cool imo, just another aspect to add to the arsenal.. I understand a chick who might not be into it, much more than chicks who hate BJ's. Tittyfucking is just sitting there getting, literally, demeaned.. (I don't think of it like that, but society and the chick likely would regardless..) If I were her, I'd be turned on like fuck getting titty fucked, just getting abused like that, lol, Idk, maybe it's just a guys abusive disgusting mind.. who knows... I've seen too much porn.. 

If you feel like it's bad or whatever, demeaning, please, explain why, or how we can make it better or more enjoyable... thanks!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't get why a BJ would be better than titty fucking. Obviously boobs are great. Males and females love em. Now dicks, that's on the side of "ew" for guys and girls. They're just gross lol. 

Not sure why a girl would rather suck a dick than give a tit fuck.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 25, 2012)

I def enjoy a good 'Russian'


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I don't get why a BJ would be better than titty fucking. Obviously boobs are great. Males and females love em. Now dicks, that's on the side of "ew" for guys and girls. They're just gross lol.
> 
> Not sure why a girl would rather suck a dick than give a tit fuck.


My take on that is when a chick is giving head at least she feels like she's doing something useful, when she's just laying there getting her cleavage fucked, all she's really doing is pushing her tits together, maybe there's some dirty talking going on too. I also know a few girls who get off on giving head, but that seems like a myth chicks tell guys because I've heard it a lot but when it comes time to put up or shut up, they break. It's usually the silent ones who give the best head, the loud mouths talk a big game but always strike out when it counts.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 25, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> My take on that is when a chick is giving head at least she feels like she's doing something useful, when she's just laying there getting her cleavage fucked, all she's really doing is pushing her tits together, maybe there's some dirty talking going on too. I also know a few girls who get off on giving head, but that seems like a myth chicks tell guys because I've heard it a lot but when it comes time to put up or shut up, they break. It's usually the silent ones who give the best head, the loud mouths talk a big game but always strike out when it counts.


closet freaks are always givers. well most of the time


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)

Is titty fucking legitimate? Sure ... why not?

Does it turn me on? No. I've had the good fortune to try it with two well-endowed females, and it did as little for me as for them. cn


----------



## Medical420MI (Aug 25, 2012)

Titty fucking can be good. Right and wrong are so subjective I like titty fucking, but the next person might not. I do love tits tho. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2012)

I love breasts. Love'm. But I'd just rather have'm in my hands and mouth. I have way better places to park the Wienermobile. cn


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 25, 2012)

i do rather enjoy titty fucking personally.. but i don't think it would get me off, but the site of seeing my attachment parked on a nice set up boobs is definitely a turn on for me..
it is more however just the site and a mental thing for me rather than extremely pleasurable physically, which i don't really think it is..


----------



## honeybread (Aug 26, 2012)

Titty fucking is great if they include a little mouth action to keep you lubricated, and you are in perfect position for that glorious money shot


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2012)

funny how no women have posted yet...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> funny how no women have posted yet...


Well...It IS Saturday night, after all...Maybe they're all out on sucessful dates getting titty fucked...


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a girl with 38 ee's give me a titfuck and sucked my tip simultaneously, and that right there is HEAVEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Man, I can't help but think it's totally demeaning though... I mean, if anything ever was, it's tittyfucking.. Even just saying it feels bad, I feel bad for typing it! lol.. 

But otoh.. _no homo_, if I were a chick, _I'd LOVE _to get titty fucked! That shit is so slutty, so... idk, different(?).. I think it would be awesome (as a chick)(God I feel like a homosexual..) Chicks shouldn't feel objectified or made to feel like whores if they enjoy something like a good titty fuck.. Our society is so unusual sometimes... 

Ladies, if you want to get tittyfucked, let us know, we're going to give you the exact same respect at the dinner table as we would have before, I assure you! It's just so hot! Asscheek fucking TOO! Don't rule that out!! 

We love you for it! Ask us to do whatever you want, I'm 99% positive we'll do it!! 

Unleash the FREAK!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Is titty fucking legitimate? Sure ... why not?
> 
> Does it turn me on? No. I've had the good fortune to try it with two well-endowed females, and it did as little for me as for them. cn


this about sums it up for me too.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 26, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Man, I can't help but think it's totally demeaning though... I mean, if anything ever was, it's tittyfucking.. Even just saying it feels bad, I feel bad for typing it! lol..
> 
> But otoh.. _no homo_, if I were a chick, _I'd LOVE _to get titty fucked! That shit is so slutty, so... idk, different(?).. I think it would be awesome (as a chick)(God I feel like a homosexual..) Chicks shouldn't feel objectified or made to feel like whores if they enjoy something like a good titty fuck.. Our society is so unusual sometimes...
> 
> ...



what a homo! jk. yeah its demeaning but it cant be any more demeaning than getting fucked in the ass or having to suck a dick.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> what a homo! jk. yeah its demeaning but it cant be any more demeaning than getting fucked in the ass or having to suck a dick.


All depends on the girl...Some girls are just freaks...What's demeaning to one girl, might make the next one dripping wet.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 26, 2012)

I dunno... there's lots of other shit I would rather be doing than sticking my dick in titties. I for one get off a lot more on making bitches squirt.


----------



## Urca (Aug 26, 2012)

hmm... well im pretty endowed and back before I was comfortable giving head Id let him use my chest to get off... Idk why its shameful it feels fucking great for both parties... the guy has to be handling your breasts in a certain way when he does it or else it doesnt feel good, but if he's being rough in the right way and touching the sensitive spots it just feels like you're being felt up. which is great


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2012)

Urca is a freak in virgin's clothing.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 26, 2012)

titty fucking is great


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2012)

I dunno...is it really _that_ demeaning to make your partner happy and feel good?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2012)

Urca said:


> hmm... well im pretty endowed and back before I was comfortable giving head Id let him use my chest to get off... Idk why its shameful it feels fucking great for both parties... the guy has to be handling your breasts in a certain way when he does it or else it doesnt feel good, but if he's being rough in the right way and touching the sensitive spots it just feels like you're being felt up. which is great


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno...is it really _that_ demeaning to make your partner happy and feel good?


lol I didn't take that train of thought very far before it got reaaaaally weird..


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol I didn't take that train of thought very far before it got reaaaaally weird..


Just how I like 'em...The weirder the better.............lol


----------



## lefty11 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just have to reply to this a Pearl Necklace always looks like a thing of beauty to me -------Hell Yes to Titty Fuckin


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 30, 2012)

d3monic said:


> i dunno... There's lots of other shit i would rather be doing than sticking my dick in titties. I for one get off a lot more on making bitches *pee*.


fify...........


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2012)

I do not believe I've ever been a part of a poll on RIU in which the opposing side didn't receive at least 1 vote! 

Holy shit!

Awesome!

Tittyfucking FTW!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 2, 2012)

spliffendz said:


> I had a girl with 38 ee's give me a titfuck and sucked my tip simultaneously, and that right there is HEAVEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn it... you've beaten me by an e... Arsehole...


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 4, 2012)

titys are tender and fulled with milks and can be hurt. Be good to your titys and dont fuck them. the tits could be sombodys moms titys and how would that be for you. dont fuck tittys i say


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2012)

CC Dobbs said:


> titys are tender and fulled with milks and can be hurt. Be good to your titys and dont fuck them. the tits could be sombodys moms titys and how would that be for you. dont fuck tittys i say


Even better!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 5, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Urca is a freak in virgin's clothing.


Yes she is... and If I lived near her I guarantee you that you wouldn't need the last 3 words of your sentence...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 6, 2012)

Wtf? If she's down, she's down. If a girl lets you titty fuck and it turn you on, then what's even taboo about that? Some women are so proud of their breasts that she likes when I finish in her tits. Easier to clean than her vagina.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 6, 2012)

CC Dobbs said:


> titys are tender and fulled with milks and can be hurt. Be good to your titys and dont fuck them. the tits could be sombodys moms titys and how would that be for you. dont fuck tittys i say


You shut your mouth! Heresy!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 6, 2012)

My gf's tits are too small to fuck... but that doesn't mean there aren't three other holes i can't put my meat chunk into!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Obligatory pics or gtfo


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Sep 6, 2012)

if only my palm had tits /


----------

